# Восстановление после удаления опухоли спинного мозга



## Force-NM (30 Окт 2012)

Здравствуйте! Маме сейчас 60 лет, 2 августа сделали операцию на позвоночнике, вот цитата из выписки:


> *Основное заболевание:* Интрамедуллярное объемное образование спинного мозга на уровне  Тн3 позвоночника.





> *Осложнение основного заболевания:* Нижняя спастическая параплегия. Нарушения функций тазовых органов по типу задержки


 
После операции нижняя часть тела практически неподвижна. При этом может сгибать левую ногу с посторонней посторонней помощью, а правая практически не шевелится. Когда делаешь массаж или сами по себе могут подскакивать ноги (самопроизвольно, то правая, то левая). Если выпрямить ноги полностью, то они начинают дергаться, а если подложить под колено подушку, то спастика меньше.

Подскажите пожалуйста, как можно избавиться от этой спастики и что делать чтобы тело меньше затекало когда отдыхает (ночью практически каждый час просыпается от боли, пока не по массажируешь ноги и не повернешь  не может уснуть)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Ноя 2012)

Массаж, дыхательная гимнастика, профилактика пролежней. Это максиму.


----------



## Simos (5 Ноя 2012)

Ко всему этому необходимо добавить прием баклофена ,для уменьшения  спастичности,  периодическая катетеризация мочевого пузыря


----------

